# oral question



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

What is a good tastey lib I can use when giving my husbands oral?
Also, any other things I can do to spice things up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you didn't mean to type "husbands" . Thanks for the chuckle. 

At tasty lube. I have no idea. An exgf used to use liqueur and ice cubes occasionally. That spiced it up a bit.


----------



## popcorn (Nov 2, 2012)

This might sound gross but try coconut oil. It's natural and makes a great lube!


----------



## jacksparow1964 (Sep 28, 2012)

almostsingle30 said:


> other things I can do to spice things up
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well sliding the tongue a bit lower shall give more pleasure to the husbands


----------

